
Ask HN: Why netflix doesn't have playlists? - jturolla
Ask HN: Why netflix doesn&#x27;t have playlists as channels were in the past?
======
kolev
Bigger issues for me are:

* Why queues are limited to just 500 items?

* Why I can't slice a queue by facets (genre, year, rating, stars, etc.)?

* Why I can't control the queues of my children (I really want them to stay away from the brain-washing Disney stuff, for example)?

* Why main account's viewing activity includes sub-accounts, too (in my case, the main account is me and my wife, children have their sub-queues)?

I find less and less value in Netflix. Recently, I buy more stuff on Vudu,
Amazon Instant Videos, and even Google Play. Netflix should rebrand to OldFlix
or KidFlix as the there's very little quality available for streaming. I
really don't get why they didn't implement Amazon's model earlier - offer a
fixed selection for the monthly price and then pay per rental or purchase of
individual titles not available with the subscription. Maybe they have
licensing/contract issues, but if Amazon could do it, they should've done it,
too. I'm not into TV shows, but it seems that they are trying to compensate
with "Netflix Originals", which works for some, but not for me.

------
yzzxy
Probably because the Netflix UI experience has a lot of inertia - there's a
Netflix frontend on every TV or device sold nowadays, I'm guessing a feature
has to be ESSENTIAL if they're going to make new GUIs for every modern set-top
box in the world.

